# Navarre pier



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

Just wanted to update on Navarre pier Spanish 

Bite was on from 7am until about 1pm, all up and down the pier then hardtails from then till I left around 4pm

Nothing crazy but plenty of legal fish.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the update!


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Any kings running through?


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

Three that I saw being walked down, two right when we arrived at 6:30am one around 12


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

SurfRidr said:


> Cool, thanks for the update!


No problem, white feather sabiki seemed to be the color of choice


----------



## tienong (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello,

I am from Houston Texas. I will go to Navarre beach next week and fish off the pier. So, please help. I like to fish hardtails, ladyfishes and spanish mackerels. Can we still catch these fishes from the pier during this time or they already moved to somewhere else ? Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much. Tienong


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

tienong said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am from Houston Texas. I will go to Navarre beach next week and fish off the pier. So, please help. I like to fish hardtails, ladyfishes and spanish mackerels. Can we still catch these fishes from the pier during this time or they already moved to somewhere else ? Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much. Tienong


All of those species were caught today.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

tienong said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am from Houston Texas. I will go to Navarre beach next week and fish off the pier. So, please help. I like to fish hardtails, ladyfishes and spanish mackerels. Can we still catch these fishes from the pier during this time or they already moved to somewhere else ? Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much. Tienong


All of these species will be around for another month at least and will began to grow through that time.


----------



## tienong (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you, Messrs. Reelthrill and R33LF1sh3R88. We are very happy to hear this info from you. That makes our trip more exciting. May I have one more question ? What are the best lures/rigs for the ladyfish and at which local tackle shops that we can find them ? Thank you, thank you. Tienong


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

tienong said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am from Houston Texas. I will go to Navarre beach next week and fish off the pier. So, please help. I like to fish hardtails, ladyfishes and spanish mackerels. Can we still catch these fishes from the pier during this time or they already moved to somewhere else ? Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much. Tienong


????????????????????????????


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

We caught everything on white feather Sabiki rigs, Spanish, hardtails, ladys


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

The ladyfish will hit most anything. Live bait, dead shrimp, lures etc. Especially shiny spoons, gotchas, etc. Yesterday I was throwing a spoon for fun and I'd hook a lady, it would jump amd throw the hook and when the spoon fell back in the water another one would hit it. So if the ladies are there you'll have a hard time not catching them.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Ladyfish have a tendency to smack at baits and not always get the hook in their mouth, so I have had better luck with them using plugs with treble hooks. An Xrap XR8 in something natural looking works well, just reel it at moderate speed and wait for the rod to load up. Live bait and cut bait work as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tienong (Sep 7, 2016)

Gentlemen,

Thank you very much for your quick and helpful responses. We will prepare as your instructions. One more question comes up : can we bring a generator onto the Navarre Beach pier and use spotlight for fishing off the pier at night ? is that legal there ? Thanks, Tienong


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

The pier closes at night and don't think they would permit the generator


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

They do not allow lights from what I remember, I don't know if thats just during the turtle laying season though.


----------



## tienong (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you, Gentlemen ! Your info makes our trip easier and more fun.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the update


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

a said:


> ????????????????????????????


God forbid someone doesn't speak the English language as perfectly as yourself.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

What ever Fish. I guess you too would enjoy a drive of several hours to catch hardtails and Skippy's!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

a said:


> What ever Fish. I guess you too would enjoy a drive of several hours to catch hardtails and Skippy's!!


We can't all catch trophy fish every time we go out. Gotta make do with what we've got I guess.

I do know that I've watched my girlfriend, my little brother, my dad, & plenty of friends - all of whom don't fish very often - have a blast catching ladyfish, hardtails, hardheads, & the like. Nothing wrong with that. No reason to ostracize people for not being as great as you are.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

a said:


> What ever Fish. I guess you too would enjoy a drive of several hours to catch hardtails and Skippy's!!


What difference is it to you? Let the man enjoy what he wants. If he catches a couple ladyfish and spanish off the pier, how does that negatively impact you in any way whatsoever?

Really, though... if you're just fishing for fun and trying to keep family entertained, what's not fun about catching ladyfish and hard tails?

Some people just too judgmental around here.


----------



## tienong (Sep 7, 2016)

God bless America where there are still many good people who are ready to help others.


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

*Navarre Pier Free Admission Weekend Oct. 1&2*

The Navarre Pier will NOT be charging admission on Saturday, Oct. 1 and Sunday, Oct 2. See http://www.FishNavarreWeekend.com for more information. Also, annual passes will be sold at a 10% discount that weekend only. This is the same weekend as the http://www.NavarreFishingRodeo.com and http://www.TakeAKidFishingNavarre.com. $10 off with discount code FORUM for the first 25 to sign up for the NavarreRodeo. Free MOJO Tech Tournament Shirt with every entry - valued at $40 + Captain's Bags full of goodies including a face guard and koozie from MOJO. Also - chance drawing for a Native Propel Kayak. There are also discounts at local hotels and condos. See the http://www.NavarreFishingRodeo.com site for details. 

Direct Link to Discount Rodeo Tickets:
http://www.eventbrite.com/e/2016-navarre-fishing-rodeo-tickets-27496721434?discount=FORUM


Destin Fishing Rodeo organizers said that if you sign up for the Destin Rodeo at least one day before you weigh a fish, you can use the same fish for both the Navarre Rodeo and the Destin Rodeo as long as you are registered for both. See their rules at: http://www.destinfishingrodeo.org/just-for-anglers/rodeo-awardes-rules/.


----------

